# AK 47 Strain - Questions - Input please



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 29, 2008)

I have some any suggestions on veg legnth under a 400W MH?
Its said the flower period is 8 to 9 weeks...

Any recommendation on legnth of veg time? This strain is said to show its sex in week 4 or 5 so pre veg must start a couple weeks later.

My question is does anyone have a good advice on the optimum veg time?

I am seeking max yield. I have good air circulation etc. Growing in quality fox far soil.

Or should I just grow to the size I feel is right and force the flower. I'm confused on the veg period to get max result. 

Have many nods would you recommend? To early force flower too little yield.

Does this strain pre flower in veg state and would you recomend for the continued veg at this state or do you suggest at pre flower to swith from 18/6 to 12/12?

Any help would be great !!!


----------



## Hairy Bob (Aug 29, 2008)

If you're not limited by space, then the longer you veg the greater the yield. Generally plants will double in size during flowering, so force flower when the plants are approx half the size you can grow them to without them getting too close to the light, for max yield.
Thats my understanding anyway, I'm not an experienced grower but I've been reading these forums obsessively for a couple of months now, absorbing as much info as I can and I like to think I know a bit...
Anyone back me up on this?


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 30, 2008)

You can flower right away if you want, or veg them out bigger, it's all based on size restrictions, they'll double in size once you start to flower...

If your growing large plants make sure you have large enough pots... 5 gal buckets work well for most sizes, even small plants.

I flower once they're about two feet tall, age doesn't really matter, I've flowered straight from clone, and flowered two year old mothers... All based on space limits...


Usually people who grow huge plants are restricted by legal limits... Cali 6 plant limit?

I reccommend not growing them too large, the extra time in veg could turn into time for the next round... If you veg and extra 4 weeks, that time could get you into your next harvest, and pull down more gardens in a years time.

I grow sog from clones, so I keep them rather short and focus on cola production.

Hope this helps. :bigjoint


----------



## OrarkCray (Aug 30, 2008)

with ak 47 I would wait atleast a month from seed. You maqight find optimal yeild at 1 1/2 months, 2,1/2 if you want bigger buds. At 1/12 you can fit more plants(6-, 2,1/2 less plants(4-6). I beleive heavily on not filling the grow space with too much foliage (dont linke seeing 2-2 feet of space go waste for 2 months)


----------

